# Another 'vs.' Topic...



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

I've just obtained my first Seiko auto Diver (bought second-hand) in the form of the Black Monster, and am really liking the auto movement and am really pleasantly surprised by it's actual accuracy *BUT*...

...after having it for 5 days, I'm starting to think I'm not so keen the bare metal style bezel and chunky look of it for everyday wear (probably not helped by having had a load of problems with sizing the bracelet and losing some collars







though fortunately not so many as to make the bracelet unwearable).

Having had a Tissot submariners style watch in the past for a good few years, which I really liked until it got a bit too beaten up for my liking (and so has been passed onto my 9 year old daughter








), I think that I might prefer the SKX007 more. I've searched through previous posts and found a few posted by people with similar dilemma's, but does anybody want to give me a fresh perspective on the pros & cons of why I should keep/trade my Monster?

Before anybody says it, I can't afford to get both either









As an outside contender I also really like the look of the Traser P6502, so has anybody got an opinion of that compared to the Seiko's?

I've got a couple of Nato's on the way so I'm going to try the Monster on one of those, but I'm starting to become more and more convinced that I want to put it up for a trade.

Thanks for any help guys!

Andy

P.S. Keep up the good work with the sale's site and the forum Roy - you've got a lot of support around here!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the only thing that puts me off the monster (apart from it's shear heftiness) is that bezel. I'm suprised no one has come up with a different bezel that would fit yet.

The only thing you need to concern yourself with imho is do you like it enough to keep it or dislike it enough to flip it?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

andy100 said:


> I've got a couple of Nato's on the way so I'm going to try the Monster on one of those, but I'm starting to become more and more convinced that I want to put it up for a trade.
> 
> Thanks for any help guys!
> 
> ...


I tried my Black Monster on a Nato and found it really comfortable. It looked good too. I don't wear mine as much as I used to but I feel that it's one of those watches that 'you just have to have' as they're so unique looking.

Andrew.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I received an orange monster today, it's a bit too soon for me to declare it as a keeper but I have a feeling it will be. I know it's still very much in its 'honeymoon' period but it's one of those watches that look a lot better in the flesh and it was a pleasant surprise to examine for the first time. The quality of the watch and bracelet are first class and I even managed to size it without any traumas. It sounds like you might have it as a flipper Andy, don't worry if it is, it happens!....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I prefer the 7S26-0020 case style such as the SKX007 and SKX009 and SKX011J to the Monster. Don't get a Traser if you are only getting one.

I have a SKX011J that I should wear more often.


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Russ said:


> I received an orange monster today, it's a bit too soon for me to declare it as a keeper but I have a feeling it will be. I know it's still very much in its 'honeymoon' period but it's one of those watches that look a lot better in the flesh and it was a pleasant surprise to examine for the first time. The quality of the watch and bracelet are first class and I even managed to size it without any traumas. It sounds like you might have it as a flipper Andy, don't worry if it is, it happens!....


I couldn't agree more Russ with your comments about the quality of the watch itself and the bracelet too (I think that most, if not all of my woes with that were down to my bad workmanship







). It certainly looks like it's crafted from a lump of solid steel and for the first two days I couldn't stop sneeking glances at my wrist, but since I've been wearing it to work it just doesn't seem to look right.

As pg tips said, it's something about the bezel close up that just doesn't quite 'gel', though it does look grand to my subjective eye in pics. I really like the plastic bezel contrast of the Traser with the silver-look of the case of the P6502, whereas I love the Navigator-style dial of the Yao modded 007's against the black bezel. Decisions, decisions!









I'd really like to see a photo comparson between a Monster & a 007 (& even a Traser if anyone has all three) to help me decide. Can anybody oblige?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This doesn`t really answer your question, however, I`m not keen on the Monster look but no doubt they are excellent watches, I do own a SKX007 and although I own approx 120 watches and it`s not my favourite by far, if I could only keep one watch it would probably be the 007.









Why?







because if I did have only one watch it would no doubt get somewhat bashed after a bit of time and I know the 007 would take it also I`d hate to get one of my favs bashed


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Andy, this monster is giving you some grief









As I said on your previous thread, I ditched the bracelet and I NOW think they are a great watch.

The overall design, being different to the many divers (007 included) which can be a bit the same







add to the apeal for me.

Yao 007










Now, I'm not so keen on the standard Seiko dial and hands









Yao 009










I like the "Traser" type dial and have several Marathon's with their version of the H3 dial but the actual Traser watches have never apealed









Not that I would turn down the original SandY 650.

Marathon SAR










Each to their own, I would give the Monster a bit more time, may be on the NATO before deciding  You won't go wrong with any Seiko diver, just got to find the right one for you









Mike


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Yao 007


I like your Yao'd 007 there Mike. Thinking about it and 'playing' on the mkII site with Bill's options, I think my 'ideal' daily watch would be a 007 with Type II Day / Date dial, black day date wheel and an oyster bracelet (which I really like the look of). Chuck in a sterilised chapter ring and I think my watch-lusting day's would be over









Oh well, maybe one day I'll have enough money!


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Don't have a traser I'm afraid.

Some Seiko divers. BM and SKX-007 far right -










Although the 007 is a lovely watch, nicer still is an old 6309 cushion case (far left).

To give you an idea of the shapely case -










While the 007 case is not as sexy front-on it is very similar looking in profile.

Going back to the BM v 007. If you are having a love/hate relationship with your Monster, the 007 is more conventional in design and you won't ever feel OTT wearing it.

The only dislike I have with the SKX-007 is that the watch is much flatter to look at - I mean that the Monster has a "3d" look from the combination of the raised dial markers, chapter ring and the gently curved crystal.

The 007 dial is totally flat, the crystal also. You may find this makes it very legible, but also... Just a bit boring?

Up close, the Monster's dial is busier looking but from a distance it's bolder IMO.

As Mike said, give your Monster a few weeks and see if it grows on you.

I hated Monsters the first time I saw one.

You might grow to love yours.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

andy100 said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Yao 007
> ...


Keep an eye on the different sales Forums, they come up from time to time. Just need your "right" combination.

I have three Seiko Yao's, the most I paid was Â£140 a far cry from getting one made at mk11 with the risk of import tax 

Mike


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> I prefer the 7S26-0020 case style such as the SKX007 and SKX009 and SKX011J to the Monster. Don't get a Traser if you are only getting one.
> 
> I have a SKX011J that I should wear more often.


This is precisely my response, which is more than a bit concerning







The only difference in my would-be post was that my '11J is on a DN strap


















And I'll also echo the above endorsements of Yao modded Seikos:










The ladder hands are a marked improvement IMO. Bit of a pollen day when I took this one:










And the entire Seiko part of my diver collection:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer the 7S26-0020 case style such as the SKX007 and SKX009 and SKX011J to the Monster. Don't get a Traser if you are only getting one.
> ...










I blame the orange


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the responses so far guys. I'm loving all the pics of your Seiko's!









Once again, seeing the Monster next to the submariner-style watches make me think that it's the one I'm after as it really stands out, but in practice I know that there's something about the bezel and dial style that isn't quite pleasing to my eye. I really do think that it's all the reflections off of the metal that does it









Talking of 007's, I really like the look of the President style bracelet. Does anyone have one of these to comment on? How comfy are they compared to the Jubilee or Oyster style's, how easy are they to resize







and any suggestions as to where to get them from?

Cheers guys,

Andy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


And I blame the French!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nalu said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Nalu said:
> ...


Doesn`t everyone?


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for all of the comments and pics guys!

Just to update you all on my indecisiveness, I took a day off from the Monster today and put it back on this evening along with my old Tissot which is about the same size and style as the 007 (though thinner being quartz). While my wife thought I was mad for wearing two watches over dinner on the same wrist, at least it gave me an idea of how they look compared to each other









I think I'm going to give the BM a go for a while as I suspect the fever might grip me, though I'm sure at some point I'll end up getting a 007 as well.

Now I've got the problems ironed out with the bracelet I think I'm a little more objective about the Monster, though I am still a little scared of beating it up from general day-to-day wear







Eventually if it's a keeper I plan on sending it to Bry for beadblasting and maybe some modding with a Type II dial and new hands (to get rid of those fugly standard hands







). At least I definitely know now that I don't want a Traser...definitely overpriced and overhyped for what it is!

On a side note, I tried the BM briefly with a Nato and decided that I'm not keen on them...guess I've always been a bracelet kinda-guy. At least I've got them spare now if anything does ever go wrong with the bracelet in future!

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm sure your Monster will become a real favourite with time. It really provokes a response from people (Usually "Wow!" or "Yuck!"). Wore my Orange Monster at business meetings a couple of times and everyone was staring at it... Probably in disgust! At least they weren't looking at my ugly mug.










Whenever I've worn my SKX-007 no-one has EVER commented on it. Too ordinary looking I suppose.


----------

